# Tyre Tread



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Just put the unused spare tyre on the NSFront because the the previous tyre had been damaged. The tyre on the other side has about 3.25 mm of tread.

Would the difference in tyre depth between the two tyres be noticeable when driving the van? Daft question realy but just curious.

John


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Unlikely that you would notice any difference.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Tyre industry will tell you that there should not be such a large difference between two tyres on the same axle. Suggest you consult experts eg Continental or Michelin via their websites.They will give you reasoning behind this as you will also have one well used tyre and one new tyre that can cause a handling imbalance although possibly not so noticeable on a commercial type vehicle.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would replace the O/S/F tyre with one the identical make as the spare and place the tyre with 3.5mm tread as your spare.

I always do this, what's the point in paying for 2x brand new front tyres if you have 1x brand new tyre rotting away under the van? 3.5mm on a spare is still going to get you several thousand miles.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I assume it's front wheel drive

unless you have a limited slip diff don't worry, that's what differentials are for

Loddy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Unlikely that you would notice any difference.


.............Until you come to do an emergency stop in the wet :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Personaly I like similar tread depth on the same axle.
Dave p


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely that you would notice any difference.
> ...


Don't it have ABS

Loddy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Blobsta said:
> ...


One wheel gripping and the other jerking like mad?

It's your life.................. and your underpants :wink:


----------

